# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  "The Color Purple" by Alice Walker

## saarah

"..if I've ever in all my lifetimes experienced peace, I am nearly perplexed. Could it be possible that after hundreds of lifetimes I have not known peace? That seems to be the fact. In lifetime after lifetime I have known oppression: from parents, siblings, relatives, governments, countries, continents. As well as from my own body and mind. Some part of every life has been spent binding up my wounds from these forces. In the memory, I would have to say, there are only moments ~at most, days~ of peace".

One of my very favourite pieces of literature, beautifully written and painfully explained. A story of a little girl who not only was abused by society but by her own father and every other male she came across throughout her life. 

Those of you who have read it will know what i mean.

----------


## NInA

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

nice sharing

hummmmmmmmm

----------


## kamalb

its a nice info.

----------


## kamalb

its a nice info.

----------


## Roshni

> "..if I've ever in all my lifetimes experienced peace, I am nearly perplexed. Could it be possible that after hundreds of lifetimes I have not known peace? That seems to be the fact. In lifetime after lifetime I have known oppression: from parents, siblings, relatives, governments, countries, continents. As well as from my own body and mind. Some part of every life has been spent binding up my wounds from these forces. In the memory, I would have to say, there are only moments ~at most, days~ of peace".
> 
> One of my very favourite pieces of literature, beautifully written and painfully explained. A story of a little girl who not only was abused by society but by her own father and every other male she came across throughout her life. 
> 
> Those of you who have read it will know what i mean.


sounds enthralling, i should read it some day soon INshAllah :ye;

----------


## sneha

nice sharin........................

----------


## glimmering_candle

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## ~dreamer~

thats my favourite book, i absolutely love it
i read it english class last year and i loved it

----------


## superdesi

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Amnesia

I read that book, it was alright. I hated the movie though.

----------


## world

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.

----------


## jakson_007

Nice share buddy thanks

----------


## jakson_007

Hello everyone

----------


## heman

yes it was a very touching book.thanks for bringing back old memories

----------


## Tulip

I should get the book too. thanks.

----------


## sikandar107

> "..if I've ever in all my lifetimes experienced peace, I am nearly perplexed. Could it be possible that after hundreds of lifetimes I have not known peace? That seems to be the fact. In lifetime after lifetime I have known oppression: from parents, siblings, relatives, governments, countries, continents. As well as from my own body and mind. Some part of every life has been spent binding up my wounds from these forces. In the memory, I would have to say, there are only moments ~at most, days~ of peace".
> 
> One of my very favourite pieces of literature, beautifully written and painfully explained. A story of a little girl who not only was abused by society but by her own father and every other male she came across throughout her life. 
> 
> Those of you who have read it will know what i mean.


I will for sure.  Thanks for sharing.  

Well said about the Peace and Opperession.  You know what it the search of peace that makes us restless to evolve new ideas and dig into it.  Everyone is going after it and there is not end to this search.  And the oppression itself makes us strong, stronger and ultimately the stronges to face it.  I am quite aware there have been cases where a person no matter male or female, has been abused physically and emotionally beyond the limits of acceptance or expectations.  But those who have sustained it and still stood back to face it, have become the real Angel in this world.  In this world, "Loser is not that who gets beaten up, but the Winner is that who gets up and fights back"

----------

